# God loves you



## WaltL1 (Mar 19, 2015)

But the Church might only love you during business hours.
http://thinkprogress.org/justice/2015/03/19/3635964/what-would-jesus-do-definitely-not-this/


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 19, 2015)

You've got it all wrong.   It's holy water.  That's a self serve baptismal.


----------



## WaltL1 (Mar 19, 2015)

ambush80 said:


> You've got it all wrong.   It's holy water.  That's a self serve baptismal.


You should have been their advisor because that's a darn good excuse


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 19, 2015)

WaltL1 said:


> You should have been their advisor because that's a darn good excuse



"Rationalize"  is my middle name.


----------



## WaltL1 (Mar 19, 2015)

On a serious note though this is the Catholic Church that is worth billions. Sell off a gold chalice and build them a homeless shelter?
Nope. 
Drench them in water so they will go away.
And then come Sunday morning praise Jesus as the donation basket is passed around.


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 19, 2015)

WaltL1 said:


> On a serious note though this is the Catholic Church that is worth billions. Sell off a gold chalice and build them a homeless shelter?
> Nope.
> Drench them in water so they will go away.
> And then come Sunday morning praise Jesus as the donation basket is passed around.




It confounds me how people; bright, educated otherwise sensible people continue to fall for that stuff.  It's simply mystifying.


----------



## bullethead (Mar 19, 2015)

ambush80 said:


> It confounds me how people; bright, educated otherwise sensible people continue to fall for that stuff.  It's simply mystifying.



It is all part of human nature. EVERY business has their own way of finding out what makes people tick and then takes every advantage available.
The infomercials are a huge success because they rely on peoples inability to pass on a good deal.
Churches and religious stories are no different. They all rely on human nature to buy or buy into what they are selling.


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 19, 2015)

bullethead said:


> It is all part of human nature. EVERY business has their own way of finding out what makes people tick and then takes every advantage available.
> The infomercials are a huge success because they rely on peoples inability to pass on a good deal.
> Churches and religious stories are no different. They all rely on human nature to buy or buy into what they are selling.



Yeah but after a while people stop buying helicopter lures and magnetic/copper imbedded bracelets.


----------



## WaltL1 (Mar 19, 2015)

ambush80 said:


> Yeah but after a while people stop buying helicopter lures and magnetic/copper imbedded bracelets.


Helicopter lures and copper bracelet commercials don't tell you that you will end up in he11 if you stop buying them.
Nothing takes advantage of the fear factor like religion does.


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 19, 2015)

WaltL1 said:


> Helicopter lures and copper bracelet commercials don't tell you that you will end up in he11 if you stop buying them.
> Nothing takes advantage of the fear factor like religion does.




You know, we keep getting told that the He11 part is not what it's all about but I think that they're downplaying it's significance.


----------



## WaltL1 (Mar 19, 2015)

ambush80 said:


> You know, we keep getting told that the He11 part is not what it's all about but I think that they're downplaying it's significance.


Most people will give you a hundred other explanations before the say "Yeah Im scared".


----------



## 660griz (Mar 19, 2015)

WaltL1 said:


> Most people will give you a hundred other explanations before the say "Yeah Im scared".



Usually, the last thing I hear from folks(church marketing) that come knocking on my door is, "Why not believe...just in case."


----------



## bullethead (Mar 19, 2015)

ambush80 said:


> Yeah but after a while people stop buying helicopter lures and magnetic/copper imbedded bracelets.



H3ll is a great motivator. Call now.
But wait..there is more...believe now and get Heaven for eternity. Free shipping. Just tithe weekly for processing and handling.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 19, 2015)

I heard some Christians say they only believe because of He!!. Because that's what salvation is from, eternal fire.
I believe it is salvation from dying when you die or salvation from death. 
Everlasting life is the drawing card for me. The "grave" is my he!!.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm amazed at the lengths some Churches and cities go to keep homeless people away. 

If there is a He!!.


----------



## ted_BSR (Mar 22, 2015)

bullethead said:


> It is all part of human nature. EVERY business has their own way of finding out what makes people tick and then takes every advantage available.
> The infomercials are a huge success because they rely on peoples inability to pass on a good deal.
> Churches and religious stories are no different. They all rely on human nature to buy or buy into what they are selling.



Much of what you are saying is true BH. It is a sad reality. I want to say that the church I attend is an all volunteer run outfit. They have one administrative person that actually gets paid. I realize this is one exception to the general rule, but it does occur.


----------

